# I am just devastated........



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I got a call right after lunch from my daughter, she went to her first ob/gyn visit today. They did the ultrasound, and there was no heartbeat. The baby has died......three of the doctors at the clinic came in to confirm this. I didn't explain before but she has been to a fertility clinic all of last year. Shot after shot in the stomach, very,very painful but she said it was worth it to conceive. Anyway, the conception clinic had confirmed the pregnancy and did the ultrasound and she could see the heartbeat but today she said she could see too, there was nothing, no heartbeat. It is just so sad for her.I told her it was alright but she wanted this baby so much!!! I wanted this baby so much too but I didn't say that to her. It is just sad.......her egg production was so low, she will probably never be able to conceive on her own. This is so unlike me but I have been crying ever since she called me.............


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Dianne. What a heartbreak for your daughter.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh no!!! Dianne, I am SO SORRY to hear that!!! My heart aches for your daughter...I will be praying for you and your daughter... :bysmilie: :bysmilie: I can only imagine how you are feeling right now..I am so sorry!!!

(((HUGS)))


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

OMG...Im so sorry...Hugs to both you and your daughter. Ive been thru years and years of fertility myself so I know what these disappointments are like. My heart aches for her. She will conceive again..Im sure of it rayer: Thoughts and prayers for you both.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*oh I am so VERY sorry for you and your daughter and her husband. 
how awful and sad.
my heart goes out to you.
hopefully you all can get over the death of the little baby someday.

rayer: rayer: *


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss...I hope and pray your daughter will conceive again...Much Love to you all. x0x0x N


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Well of course you're crying. You have lost a precious little angel. I am sooooo very sorry for your loss. I know that you are trying to be strong for your daughter, and that's a good thing ... that's what we moms do. But I know it is devastating to you. I am so sorry. You are in my prayers, and your daughter, too. :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I am so sorry for your daughter and yourself.


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss and I will pray for you and your daughter to conceive again soon.

~Daisy


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i am so sorry to hear that *hugs*


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.

One thing I came to realize when I lost my son was that I was grieving for losing my child; my mother was grieving not only the loss of her first grandchild, but also for me and the pain I was going through.

Please allow yourself time to grieve, too.

Again, I am so sorry.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

please please please dont give up hope. my aunt also had trouble concieving. during her first pregnancy, she lost they baby. 2 years later... she got pregnant and now has a daughter who will be turning 3 next month. please dont give up.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss and your daughter's loss. Lots of bear hugs for you: :grouphug: :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Dianne,

I'm very sorry to hear about the loss.... 

I will keep you and your daughter and her husband in my prayers.

Debbie


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dianne, my heart is breaking for you, your daughter and the rest of the family. :grouphug: :grouphug: :smcry: 

As others have said, please don't give up hope. Miracles do happen every day. I'll pray that she will be able to conceive again and make you a grandmother. rayer: rayer: 

Hang in there, dear friend, I know that things will work out as God has planned them to. :grouphug:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this news. I understand completely what you and your daughter are going through. I will keep her and you in my thoughts and prayers.

My husband and I have been trying to conveive for 4 years now. We did 4 months of using Clomed with no success. 4 rounds of IUI with no success and 3 rounds of invitro now with still NO SUCCESS. I want a baby more than anything in my life. I have a 15 year old son, but he is my step son and I didn't get him until he was 8. Although I am not his biological mother, his real mom hasn't been a part of his life since he was 8 - I mean nothing! So he is my son and I won't take away from that. BUT I want my own baby - to feel it growing in my stomach, to go through child birth, to hold him/her in my arms. I understand her devistation and please tell her I will pray for her. Not to give up! We are going for our 4th and final round of invitro this June. If there is no success we will have no other alternative. We simply can't afford to try again.

May God bless you both and again, I am so sorry.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh Dianne...I am so VERY SORRY to hear that :grouphug: I will keep your dughter in my thoughts and rayer: that she can conceive again very soon 

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Jan 28 2009, 11:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714764


> please please please dont give up hope. please dont give up.[/B]


I agree with that ... tell your daughter no to give up hope


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh Dianne I am so deeply sorry to hear of this news. My heart and prayers go out to you and your daughter. rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so very sorry Dianne, many hugs to you and your daughter :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Dianne, I am so sorry for all of you. 
:crying: 
Hugs to you, your daughter and son-in-law.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm sooo sorry Dianne :crying:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Please tell your daughter not to give up hope. My daughter was told she would never be able to conceive without fertility treatments. She and her husband had actually just had their preliminary appointment with the fertility doctor and were planning on starting treatment right after their Bahama vacation in a couple of months.

Well, Sarah was conceived before they even started treatment. Our little miracle.  

More than three years later and thinking miracles only happen once, my daughter gave her crib and all her baby things to a co-worker. A month later she found out she was pregnant with Evan.

I pray your daughter will get her miracle, too. [attachment=47513:big_hug.gif]


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

You and your daughter's family are in my thoughts and prayers. I am so sorry for your loss. I've been there and it is hard.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: Dianne :grouphug: :grouphug:

I am so so sorry. I know your daughter's arms ache for a little bundle of joy. It's ok that your arms ache as well. Where the Lord closes a door, he opens a window. 

We are all here for you.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Dianne, I am so very sorry for your loss. Of course you are crying, you lost a precious part of you. I am so sorry for your daughter and her husband also. What devastating news. You do have to greave your loss. I will pray for your daughter and for you. In time I hope she can try again and make her dreams come true along with yours. :hugging:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I am so sorry.
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for your daughter's loss as well as the sadness you're feeling right now. Just remember that there are so many different ways of having children, including adoption, and no matter what, your daughter can choose to become a mother if she wants to.

I also have fertility problems (and I'm only 24) and a little over a year ago I finally conceived on Clomid, but miscarried at 6 weeks. Most people that are only 6 weeks along don't even realize they are miscarrying because they weren't trying to get pregnant; they just assume their period came late and was heavier. These things happen naturally all the time, and most women go on to have a healthy pregnancy afterward. I believe 75% of women have a miscarriage at some point in their life.

Again, I'm so very sorry for the loss of the tiny baby. I hope she will have the strength to keep trying, and is blessed with a little one in her arms soon enough.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh Dianne, I am so sorry for you and your daughter.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jan 28 2009, 01:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714734


> I got a call right after lunch from my daughter, she went to her first ob/gyn visit today. They did the ultrasound, and there was no heartbeat. The baby has died......three of the doctors at the clinic came in to confirm this. I didn't explain before but she has been to a fertility clinic all of last year. Shot after shot in the stomach, very,very painful but she said it was worth it to conceive. Anyway, the conception clinic had confirmed the pregnancy and did the ultrasound and she could see the heartbeat but today she said she could see too, there was nothing, no heartbeat. It is just so sad for her.I told her it was alright but she wanted this baby so much!!! I wanted this baby so much too but I didn't say that to her. It is just sad.......her egg production was so low, she will probably never be able to conceive on her own. This is so unlike me but I have been crying ever since she called me.............[/B]


I am so sorry to hear about your daughter.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm so sorry.... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Dianne, and I don't blame you for crying one bit. :tender: It's a loss and a heartache.
I hope there will be another little heartbeat again in the future for your daughter and you.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Your daughter, her husband, and you all have my sincerest condolences.... I agree with Madison's mom, you are not only grieving your own loss, but the loss and heartbreak that your daughter is enduring. Be kind to yourself. I pray that all of you have much peace of mind and heart and that God will bless her with a child soon.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i pray your daughter gets over her loss soon ,she must be heartbroken ,
i feel for you both .. :grouphug: :grouphug: jo


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh no, I know how hard that is for both of you! There are no amount of words that can take away the pain of losing a child. I will be praying for all of your family starting now. I too miscarried before I had my first child. Then my 2 pregnancies after that were high risk, but we were blessed with 2 healthy children. I am praying that she too will be blessed with a child. I will be praying that until then, God will comfort you all.

I am so sorry you are all having to go through this!

Kristi


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. My prayers for your entire family not only for this sadness but also for the chance to celebrate life in the future.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am sooo sooo sorry! I know this is terribly sad for you all!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I am sorry. Prayers for your family.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no! What a sad thing your daughter is experiencing. My heart aches for her...and you.

I'm crying with you. I have no words of wisdom. I just hope when everyone least expects it, it will happen and life will be good.


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this devastating news. :smcry: Your daughter, you and your family are all in my thoughts. It must be so hard for you guys to be going through this, I truly hope that the future holds a child for your daughter. Do not give up hope. :grouphug:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*I cried reading your post :smcry: so heartbreaking....only the coldest heart would not be shedding tears with you. Bless you both at this sad time.*


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Dianne, 

I am sooooo sorry. :crying: I am crying now, too.

You and your daughter are in our thoughts and our prayers. Bless you both. rayer: 

Hugs, :grouphug: 

Carina


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear the news Diane! I can relate so much. I was going to be an Aunt at the end of May, and my brothers fiancee just had a miscarriage. She lost all of her fluid, so she had to deliver a dead baby last week. We are all still very upset about it. I hope one day soon you have the blessing of being a grandmother.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the kind words that you have posted. I am feeling better........it was just that when my daughter called on the phone and all she said was "Mom" In a split second I knew everything had changed, the hurt and pain in her voice just crushed me. I said, "Honey, what is wrong?" ......and she couldn't talk until she composed herself. She was feeing so good about the gyn visit and she said they went through everything and weighed her and talked to her about giving birth, the ususal and the ultra sound was the last thing. She said the tech did it and got this funny look on her face and excused herself and left the room. She came back in with a doctor and they did it again, the doctor left and came back with two more doctors and tried a third time and told her. She said they kept apologizing to her because the baby was dead. It was a little more than I could take and it overwhelmed me. I just lost it when I got off the phone. She has to go to the hospital in the morning for them to do a D&C. I have since talked to her and she and her husband have decided when the fertility doctor says it is okay, they are going to try again.........I think they are so brave!!! Anyway, thanks to all of you, I am overwhelmed by your response too.......all the lovely pm's that showed how much you care!!!! I love all of you from the bottom of my heart....Spoiled Maltese ROCKS!!!!! :tender: :smootch: :tender:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I know this is so tough, having been through two miscarriages myself. Please know I'm praying for you and your daughter and her hubby.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Dianne,
I'm so sorry, honey. 
Please know I am mourning the loss of your Grandchild with you. 
Give your little girls, your daughter and Cee Cee, hugs.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i am so sorry for this news. you and ur fam is in our thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I am so sorry that your daughter and your family have to experience this :grouphug: :grouphug: My best friend miscarried this summer and I know it was very devastating to her and her husband. She is pregnant again and I'm praying that everything goes well for her this time around. I will also be praying that your daughter is able to conceive again and have a healthy baby :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Diane, I am so, so sorry.

I am at a loss for words ... except that you and your daughter and family will be in my prayers. 

Hugs ... :grouphug: 

Marie


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

So sorry! 

hugs,
Nancy


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

I am so VERY sorry for what you and your family are going through.......I know you must hurt for the loss your daughter and husband are dealing with as well as grieving the loss of a Grandchild. I will keep you all in my prayers and hopefully, in the near future you will be able to share with us that she is pregnant again.
Love and Prayers,
Elizabeth


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Dianne,

This is one of the things I am praying for you. Your daugther is very strong and very brave to try again. I am so sorry for the heartbreak she is experiencing, but I am glad she has such a positive spirit that she can turn it around to look forward. 

You will make a wonderful Grandma and I know your daughter will be great mom since she had such a beautiful example. 

Hugs,

Carina


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh no, I am so very sorry, I will keep you, your daughter and her husband in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I know there are no words to take away or ease the pain. I am so sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh Dianne, I just read you so sad news and I am so sorry for your daughter and husband and for the lost of your first grandchild. My heart goes out to you, please know that my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. It is never easy and I know how it must break your daughter's heart. Let her know that she has many praying for her :eusa_hand: :eusa_hand: 

Diane


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so sorry. The way you feel is totally understandable. You and your daughter are in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry. My prayers and thoughts are with you, your daughter and your family.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Dianne, I am so very sorry. That is just heartbreaking. My prayers are with you, your daughter and her husband. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

I know that God has that precious little child in His arms. :heart: :grouphug: :heart:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Gosh, how awful. :bysmilie: 

I'm so sorry about this. I hope your daughter will be okay.

You and your daughter will be in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry Dianne :smcry: :grouphug: I can't even imagine how much that must hurt. I will be praying so hard for your daughter to have a healthy baby soon rayer: rayer: tell her don't give up. we want to call you Grammy again. :grouphug:


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss. A similar thing occurred to me with my first pregnancy also....it's VERY disappointing to say the least. She was able to conceive so there is hope it will happen again......my thoughts are with both of you :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh Dianne - I am so sorry, I was not on the computer all day (very odd for me) .. and I just saw this post ..

I had a few miscarriages in my time, actually, the pattern was misscarriage then a baby ... the first time I was also devastated, I thought I'd never concieve again - no matter how much I wanted to believe the doctors and everyone, I still thought that was my one and only chance.
I too went for the ultrasound and there was nothing there .. empty ... I can't tell you how it felt for the nurse to go ... "ohh my God" .. there is nothing there ?? - but my doctor was amazing - he told me ... "there is nothing more I want than to see you with a beautiful baby in your arms" .. 

3 months later I got pregnant and gave birth to a healthy 7pound baby - full term (not to mention I gained 50 pounds) .. she is now almost 21.

With all the modern day technology, she will conceive again, she will be ok - trust me on this one Dianne ..have faith ...

She needs to rest for a couple of months and it will all happen and you will have a beautiful miracle to spoil - please don't think it's the end of the world like silly me ..

I wish I was there to give you a big hug .. :grouphug: 

I will pray really hard for a new pregnancy and for all of you Dianne

EDIT: Sometimes a D&C help things along ... I bet you she will be pregnant before we all know it - God does things for a reason ...


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your daughter's loss. I've had several friends go through some very difficult pregnancies and losses and I can only imagine what your family is going through. Hugs to you and I hope she will get through tomorrow's procedure okay. :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh Dianne, I am so very sorry. My heart goes out to You and your family.

Marsha


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww.. i'm so sorry to hear such bad news... :crying: I pray for you family at this difficult time rayer:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

The whole fertility thing is so complicated. My daughter went through 10 years of tests, surgeries, and miscarriages before she conceived naturally and now has 2 fine daughters. It was very hard for her both physically and mentallly. She is a very emotional girl anyway. My heart broke for her so many times.

Now they have a wonderful family. So tell your daughter there are many happy endings to stories like hers. :grouphug:


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of this child. Your family is suffering now & I pray that the pain lessens in time.

I always think of the boy my sister lost to fetal demise @ 21 weeks. That was 22 years ago. She went on to have 4 more children, no problems. 

I pray that your family is so blessed.

Anne


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am just seeing this. I am so sorry. :bysmilie: I will keep your daughter and your family in my prayers.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

There are just no words to tell you how sorry I am. Will be praying for your family. Without going into any details, I will just say that I know exac6tly how you feel, and wish I could just hug you. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been out of town so I'm just now seeing this. I'm so sorry to hear what happened. 
Sending prayers to you and your family.
:grouphug:


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear that. My deepest sympathies to your daughter and your whole family. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

My husband and I are also in the middle of an infertility battle. Its sooo incredibly hard to deal with (it makes you feel so alone and unhappy). I feel like my whole world has changed since we have been trying without success.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Heartbreaking


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending you some hugs and prayers! And to your daughter and her hubby an angel of comfort and care!
Will keep all of you in my daily prayers.


----------

